# Warnung! Telltale retweeted massiven Spoiler von TWD Season 3



## Eric34 (1. Juni 2017)

Wie der Titel sagt, Vorsicht wer Telltale auf Twitter folgt. 
Loggte mich vorhin in Twitter ein und da springt mir nen fetter Spoiler ins Gesicht. 
Wer sich Season 3 nicht versauen will, sollte bis er die letzte Episode durch hat, telltale nicht mehr folgen.

Wollte mir Season 3 heute Abend kaufen und am WE durchspielen (Das Finale kam ja gestern raus).
Für mich wars das erstmal, Die Freude wurde gekillt durch dummes retweeten eines Spoilers.
So gerne ich Telltale auch mag (hab alle Games außer TWD Season 3 und Guardians of the Galaxy),
aber dafür gibt's keine Entschuldigung


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Juni 2017)

Was genau meinst du?
Ich hab gerade mal alle Tweets und Retweets der letzten zwei Wochen durchgeschaut und konnte keinen Spoiler entdecken.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht hat jemand retweeted und Telltale hat das gemerkt und den Retweet gelöscht (so vermute ich mal ist die wahrscheinlichere Variante), falls denn ein Spoilerretweet da gewesen ist. Telltale wird kaum so dumm sein und seine eigenen Spiele spoilern, wo gerade erst die letzte Season raus ist und wo man Telltale eher auf den nächsten Schub an Verkaufszahlen wartet, weil viele mit dem Kauf warten, bis die Season komplett vorliegt. Das war wahrscheinlich eher irgendein Typ der Telltale gefolgt ist.


----------



## Eric34 (1. Juni 2017)

nene ist nen offizieller RT von Telltale gewesen

hier nen Screen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir Sprang es direkt beim einloggen ins Gesicht.  Geliked und retweeted von Telltale

der original Tweet kam von @angelambeckett .
Etliche andere sind auch ausgerastet über den RT


----------



## Eric34 (1. Juni 2017)

Unter likes findet man ihn noch, Recht weit oben, der original Tweet wurde vor 20h erstellt geliked. Bin noch recht neu in Twitter, kA ob man nen RT später noch löschen kann


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Juni 2017)

RTs kann man löschen, ja.
Haben sie dann wohl gemacht, weil simple likes sieht man eigentlich nicht in der eigenen Timeline.

Sehe den "Spoiler" persönlich jetzt nicht als so gravierend an, aber unglücklich war die Aktion definitiv.


----------



## Eric34 (1. Juni 2017)

Eines der Highlights von TWD im Allgemeinen und im Telltale Game ist ja, dass man nie sicher ist, wer stirbt oder lebt am Ende. Aber das wurde mir genommen. Wenigstens ist der RT weg, hätte ich gewusst dass man RTs noch löschen kann, hätte ich vllt nicht so ne Welle gemacht


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Juni 2017)

Eric34 schrieb:


> Eines der Highlights von TWD im Allgemeinen und im Telltale Game ist ja, dass man nie sicher ist, wer stirbt oder lebt am Ende.



Schon richtig, aber TWD ist (noch) ihre Gelddruckmaschine.
Da werden sie nicht


Spoiler



Clem sterben lassen, weil sie der einzige Charakter ist, der die Reihe verkauft.
Um sie habe ich mir bisher nie sorgen gemacht.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2017)

Eric34 schrieb:


> hier nen Screen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, ich bin ja immer für größtmögliche Spoilerfreiheit, aber _deswegen _jetzt nen Aufstand zu machen ... 



Spoiler



Das ist ja genauso als ob man bei einem neuen Batman oder sonstigen Superheldenfilm in den ersten Filmminuten im Kino verrät, daß der Held den Film überlebt. Sowas wie in dem Marvel Film


Spoiler



_The Amazing Spiderman 2_, wo die Freundin von Spiderman stirbt,


kommt ja selten genug vor und hat mich da regelrecht überrascht.


----------

